# Do you talk to yourself?



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 11, 2018)

I've lived by myself for a while now. I had three cats. But one by one, they went. When Fuzzybuddy passed, I was going to get another cat, or 2. But then, my health isn't that great. I'm 71.  I can't be lugging 25 lb. bags of litter a round. I'm getting hard of hearing-the TV is super loud. Should I subject an animal to that? So I decided not to get a pet. And then I started to talk to my self-a lot. Do you talk to yourself?


----------



## Falcon (Jan 11, 2018)

No Not at all.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 11, 2018)

I talk to my dog & cat and if they are not around, I sometimes talk to myself if I'm thinking out loud about something I forgot or need to do


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 11, 2018)

Yes. When I start asking questions, then answering, I'll worry.............mg:


----------



## twinkles (Jan 11, 2018)

no i dont talk to myself but i do a lot of cussing


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh yes I do find myself talking to myself...only yesterday for example I went to pick the tv remote control up, and picked up the wrong one, and I justified it out loud  like I had to explain my actions to myself.. ..lol...that made me laugh


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 11, 2018)

Yes I do. Usually it is when I do something stupid. I ask myself why I did what I did and then myself answers because you are stupid that's why.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 11, 2018)

Yes,but not all the time. Some times I'll walk into another room ,then I can't remember why or what I was looking for in the first place. Sue


----------



## Olivia (Jan 11, 2018)

Yes, but only in private. Never on a bus stop bench. :friendly_wink:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 11, 2018)

Yup!!!


----------



## jujube (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh, yes, guilty as charged.


----------



## HipGnosis (Jan 11, 2018)

I've always been a pretty quiet guy.
Most of the jobs I've had I was pretty much alone.
I have started talking to myself, for a few reasons.
I talk out problems and challenges.  I read some time ago that many programmers talk out challenges as it engages multiple parts of the brain that have different perspectives on things.   Actually, the programmers started by talking to a rubber duck - and the process is now called 'rubber duck debugging' or just 'rubber ducking'.
I say things that I need to do or remember.  It does help me remember.  I deduce it's because of the multiple parts of the brain involved.
I've also gone a couple (few?) days w/o talking - and then when I do need to talk, the first sentence doesn't come out right, sometimes not right at all.  Talking back at the TV covers this nicely.
I've tried asking myself questions - I just don't trust the answers - if I knew the answer I wouldn't have asked, so there's not much point to it.


----------



## exwisehe (Jan 11, 2018)

Yes, all the time.  My wife even worries about me.  I especially like to talk to my cats and dogs.  And if they don't listen I continue talking to me.
Psychologists say its normal and even healthy.  I'm at the age where I'm the only one that seems to want to hear all the great ideas I have. I also have some audible talks with God, and I know He listens to me.  But the important thing is _ do I listen to Him.


----------



## DaveA (Jan 11, 2018)

Not yet!!!  

There's six people living in this home along with 2 dogs and 2 cats.  When I've talked to all of them I'm too "tuckered out" to talk to myself.  And BTW, the conversations cover quite a range starting with my wife who's 81 down to our grand-daughter who just turned 16.  As I'm also a "food source", the dogs will usually pay attention when I speak to them.  No matter what I'm saying, I think that they assume that it has something to do with food.  The cats rarely even glance in my direction, no matter what words or noises I'm directing to them.  In their case, I might as well be talking to myself!!!


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 11, 2018)

Yes I talk to myself, especially when I am trying to figure something out.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2018)

No, I don't talk to myself except for the occasional curse word if I hurt myself or something, but I do talk to my furkids every day.  Most I do these days is dancing with myself.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 11, 2018)

I swear a lot at myself. And make comments. It helps me concentrate.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes I do. Especially when I hit my head on something. Not nice words.


----------



## Aputernut17 (Jan 12, 2018)

Yep, and much of the time it's X rated.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes, and it's all a pack of lies!


----------



## tortiecat (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes, all the time, especially when I do something stupid. I also swear when I
do something silly or when I do something that hurts; and of course Callie
and I have great conversations!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 13, 2018)

I had a buddy, who talked to himself, whenever he thought he was alone. He would have arguments with himself. It was funny. I lived by myself for years, and I didn't talk to myself. Since my pets have passed it feels good to yammer to myself.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 13, 2018)

twinkles said:


> no i dont talk to myself but i do a lot of cussing



:lol:


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 13, 2018)

I do talk to myself.   I also talk to the TV, other drivers, etc.   Mostly when I'm expressing "displeasure."   :nonchalance::what:


----------



## Lon (Jan 13, 2018)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I've lived by myself for a while now. I had three cats. But one by one, they went. When Fuzzybuddy passed, I was going to get another cat, or 2. But then, my health isn't that great. I'm 71.  I can't be lugging 25 lb. bags of litter a round. I'm getting hard of hearing-the TV is super loud. Should I subject an animal to that? So I decided not to get a pet. And then I started to talk to my self-a lot. Do you talk to yourself?



I talk to myself when I need some really intelligent conversation.


----------



## dpwspringer (Jan 14, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I do talk to myself.   I also talk to the TV, other drivers, etc.   Mostly when I'm expressing "displeasure."   :nonchalance::what:



Same here. My story is that "sounding off" by myself is not a sign of being crazy, it is therapeutic... and I'm sticking to it. LOL


----------



## Elsie (Jan 14, 2018)

LOL, Lon.
I've lived alone many years and seldom use my voice, but......will start to blurt out a swear word when aggravated, stop in the middle of the word and change it to sound like gobble-de-gook.

While watching a T V show I'll say out loud what I think one of the characters is going to say & am often correct.  I used to do this while watching T V with my grandson & he'd tell me, "Grandma!  Stop it!" lol


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 16, 2018)

Never have.  Don't see any need for it.

 But...I* think *to myself!

Howl


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 18, 2018)

Not often. I mostly *think* to myself.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Jan 29, 2018)

Yes. But I like to think of it as talking to my invisible friend


----------



## Knight (Jan 30, 2018)

No. My wife talks constantly so even if I wanted to, I know I wouldn't be able to get in a word edgewise.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 30, 2018)

Oh geez, hope she doesn't see your reply, Knight!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 30, 2018)

OK,I admit that I talk to myself a lot. Of course like most people I do it when I want to have an intelligent discussion, but I also do it at other times. For instance if I burp I say excuse me even though no one else is a round.


----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2018)

Once in a while, but I don't answer back.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 1, 2018)

People who post  in  great big  letters  aren't  talking !   They're  YELLING  !!

CAN  YOU  HEAR  me  NOW ???!!


----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2018)

Falcon said:


> People who post  in  great big  letters  aren't  talking !   They're  YELLING  !!
> 
> CAN  YOU  HEAR  me  NOW ???!!



I have a Facebook friend that always writes in capitals. People have called her out on it, but she says it's easier for her to see what she's writing that way. Why is it people don't like to read capital letters?


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 1, 2018)

Often I am talking to my hubby but he has tuned me out, so I suppose I talk to myself more than I thought.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 1, 2018)

Falcon said:


> People who post  in  great big  letters  aren't  talking !   They're  YELLING  !!
> 
> CAN  YOU  HEAR  me  NOW ???!!



And some of them have very poor eyesight and are merely trying to participate.


----------



## happytime (Feb 1, 2018)

All the time esp in the grocery store...lol...get alittle strange looks but hey I'm old an I don't care....LOL I do have 3 cats ,but they don't listen to me....an just walk away....I think I ahve always talked to myself but seems since getting older I do it more.....I do have a great neighbor, he an I fix all the problems of the world but no one listens to us either.....it could be worse...an I will leave it at that....it's ok


----------



## Seeker (Feb 2, 2018)

Sometimes I think I might as well be talking to myself.


----------



## Iodine (Feb 3, 2018)

I do sometimes.  I talk to the dogs more than to myself though.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 4, 2018)

Iodine said:


> I do sometimes.  I talk to the dogs more than to myself though.



Yep; I used to talk to my little dog all the time.   He was a very good listener!!  Sadly, we lost him to kidney failure a few months ago and my heart is still broken.   I can see his little grave from my kitchen window, so I wander outside daily and still talk to him.   There's a hole in my life where he used to be.


----------



## Manatee (Feb 4, 2018)

I talk about the hereafter.  I walk into a room and ask myself "what am I here after".

My wife wanted a dog, but we agreed that neither of us would be willing to walk it now much less in 10 or 12 years.  I addressed the issue by getting her an animated chihuahua that runs and barks.


----------



## francesgloria (Feb 9, 2018)

I've just started talking to myself - seems to help just like talking to another person, putting things into words is different from merely thinking - and a lot of what i think I can't really talk to anyone about - but I'm always interested in what I think.


----------



## EdnDiana (Feb 17, 2018)

I use to talk to myself. No you didn't. Yes I did, how would you know.  I am part of your problem. What problem?  You know, the one where you talk to yourself.


----------



## helenbacque (Feb 18, 2018)

Yes, I do.  Some days it's the only intelligent conversation I have.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 18, 2018)

I use a lot of single words, short phrases and verbs through out the day. Especially after I drop something.


----------



## DaveA (Feb 19, 2018)

WhatInThe said:


> I use a lot of single words, short phrases and verbs through out the day. Especially after I drop something.



I have a feeling that we may speak the same language!!


----------



## rgp (Mar 11, 2018)

"For instance if I burp I say excuse me even though no one else is a round."

    I do that when i fart....


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 25, 2018)

I talk to myself when I'm in a forum.  Or maybe I'm tallking to someone who posted something that made me laugh and I'll say
out loud  "That's funny.'  If Old Mack is within earshot, he'll say  "Pardon me, where you talking to me?"  No, hun.  I'm talking to RadishRose, dontcha know."   Or something will get under my skin and I'll  cuss at what Im reading.  

"The most courageous act is still to think for yourself.  Aloud!"
Coco Chanel
French fashion designer
Quoted by Arman Eisen
in Believing in Ourselves  1992


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 25, 2018)

No, but I do sing to myself
Nobody within earshot should be subject to that




rgp said:


> "For instance if I burp I say excuse me even though no one else is a round."
> 
> *I do that when i fart*....



Humus does that for me
One sorta took off on its own…seemed minutes
no excuses should be asked for, I s'pose
Wife thought I’d started the percolator


----------



## JFBev (Apr 25, 2018)

I don't talk to myself, but do talk to the car, other drivers, my computers and smart devices.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 25, 2018)

Sassycakes said:


> For instance if I burp I say excuse me even though no one else is a round.


I thought I was the only person who did this. 



SeaBreeze said:


> No, I don't talk to myself except for the occasional curse word if I hurt myself or something, but I do talk to my furkids every day.


I talk to my dogs from the time I get up to the time I go to bed. And yes I curse sometimes 



EdnDiana said:


> I use to talk to myself. No you didn't. Yes I did, how would you know.  I am part of your problem. What problem?  You know, the one where you talk to yourself.


 :lol:



Gary O' said:


> No, but I do sing to myself



I sing to myself all the time. It’s fun. Who cares if anyone is listening. 
Of course where you are, nobody’ probably is


----------



## francesgloria (Apr 26, 2018)

I see this thread is still going - the only one I've responded to - I'm slow to speak, so different from younger times!  But I have just recently for the first time TRIED talking out loud to myself - and it's different from just thinking a thought - speaking it makes a difference.  Almost as good as speaking to another person who'd be interested.  Better than just letting all the thoughts scramble around inside chaotically.  (Is that a word?  It is now!)  I think it's something that should only be done a little bit though, lest one get carted away.  Best to be alone.  But then again how would anyone know you weren't on your cell with bluetooth?


----------



## Vinny (Jun 26, 2018)

I always talk to myself and my wife hates it. However I read that it is perfectly normal and actually helps you solve problems or understand thigns.


----------



## Elsie (Jun 28, 2018)

Years ago I heard on T V a man & woman comment that it is important to keep your vocal cords strong by speaking out loud every day.  I did not take them seriously, until after years of living alone and not speaking full sentences for years, just grunts, groans, or laughter, & occasionally blurting out something to some T V show. lol  But then the time came when I discovered that I couldn't reach high notes when speaking, but only lower notes plus very deep notes.  I then tested myself to see if I could scream--and yikes, only a rasp came out.  So I guess if I'm ever attacked, I won't be letting out a scream, but instead a very loud and low howl.    I MUST start to carry on a conversation out loud with myself everyday.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## KingsX (Jul 18, 2018)

.

Yes, I do talk to myself... but not near as much as I talk back to the TV.


----------



## Victor (Jul 19, 2018)

Agree with you there, Lon.

Way too much.


----------



## tortiecat (Jul 19, 2018)

I talk to my cat, does that count?  Yes, I talk to myself as well and to the TV. You should hear
me yell the answers to the questions on Jeopardy and Wheel of Fortune.  I should be a
contestant.  Some times when I answer the phone my voice is husky because I  have not
been talking enough.


----------



## KingsX (Jul 19, 2018)

tortiecat said:


> I talk to my cat, does that count?  Yes, I talk to myself as well and to the TV. You should hear
> me yell the answers to the questions on Jeopardy and Wheel of Fortune.  I should be a
> contestant.  Some times when I answer the phone my voice is husky because I  have not
> been talking enough.




My son was autistic.  Most autistics have communication issues.  My son would only speak single words 
like commands if he needed something.  In spite of many years of speech therapy, he wouldn't speak full 
sentences or engage in conversations.  But I always spoke with him and carried on one-sided conversations
with him as if he were normal. God knows how much he really understood.

Love Wheel of Fortune and have watched it for decades.  I will talk back to true crime dramas on  ID/Discovery.
A woman is home alone at night and  she hears a knock on her door... slowly she walks towards the door...
I yell out... DON'T ANSWER THE DOOR!... she keeps edging closer to the door... I yell it out again and again.
Moron answers the door and winds up in a pool of blood.  And I say, I told you not to answer the door.    

Today, since I only talk to myself now and then, if I speak at length over the phone I begin to lose my voice.

.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 19, 2018)

I talk to myself, and to my dog.  She always looks absolutely enthralled by what I'm saying, but she's probably only wondering if I have any treats on me.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 19, 2018)

I talk to myself all the time as well as the birds , squirrels , chipmunks , dogs etc.,
In fact, I’m always talking to my dogs. They would think something was very wrong if I wasn’t talking with them cause they are with me almost 24/7. 

Studies have shown that talking to oneself is good for general health and well bring. It’s when you start arguing with yourself that you might have an issue. :laugh:


----------



## Keesha (Jul 19, 2018)

Aputernut17 said:


> Yep, and much of the time it's X rated.



Isnt that the BEST kind?


----------



## Ferocious (Jul 20, 2018)

There is this old fella that lives in my mirror, he's an ugly sod, but he and I get along fine. No matter what I say to him, he mimics what I say to perfection, and do you know what, we've never had an argument......and even better....it beats talking to myself.... :bigwink:


----------



## john19485 (Jul 20, 2018)

I do, I talk to my grandmother, my mother, dad, uncles, who are all dead, no one has answered yet but I do ask for help in finding things once in awhile , and I seem to find it then.


----------



## JFBev (Jul 20, 2018)

Mostly I talk to my computing devices.  Oh, and to the TV when the Jeopardy game show or a dance competition show is on 

Still find it funny to see people "talking" to themselves before I can see the bluetooth earpieces!


----------



## rgp (Jul 23, 2018)

Some say, talking to ones self is merely thinking out loud.....we don't 'voice' our thoughts when others are around because our thought are private. But when alone..no one too hear so.........


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 13, 2018)

I talk to myself, tell myself jokes, congratulate myself on cracking me up, talk to my (deceased) Mom and Dad, and, of course, to my good boy, Max.  He understands me, and always gives me a friendly wag of his tail to let me know he's happy with our conversations.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 13, 2018)

I talk to myself all the time and my wife hates it. She sees it as a mental problem. There are many articles stating that talking to yourself is a sign of high intelligence and since I do have a high IQ, it is normal for me to do that, as well as other things. I have been to Psychologists and currently a Psychiatrist, just to tell me that there is nothing wrong with me and how I feel and what I do.  I am just different due to my IQ. Here is just one of many articles on this subject. 

https://iheartintelligence.com/2017/03/10/reasons-geniuses-talk-to-themselves/


----------



## Elsie (Aug 14, 2018)

"...I talk to myself all the time and my wife hates it. She sees it as a mental problem..."  HER mental problem because you don't bring her into your "conversation". lol 
I would mumble self-defense remarks in response to my mother's insults--too chicken to say it aloud.  She hated this.


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 15, 2018)

I went into a huge empty building that had an echo.  As usual, I was having the most interesting chat with myself, when I noticed that some sarcastic sod, somewhere in the building was copying every word I was saying, which meant that there were two daft old beggars talking to themselves, and amazingly, saying exactly the same thing......if you read all this gibberish, you need help, you're as bonkers as me......ha ha ha 
:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Serena77 (Aug 15, 2018)

Yes, I talk to myself.  I answer myself sensibly (or otherwise) as well!  lol


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 15, 2018)

if I do, I'm not listening


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2018)

You should listen to yourself, Gary. You're pretty funny!


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 16, 2018)

No. I'm way too shy.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 16, 2018)

Sunny said:


> You should listen to yourself, Gary. You're pretty funny!


I laugh enough at what I see
'sides, my lady oftentimes sez 'yer not all that funny'


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 17, 2018)

You are to us Gary, long may that be the case......:bigwink:


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 17, 2018)

Ferocious said:


> You are to us Gary, long may that be the case......:bigwink:


y'know yer eggin' me on, right?

this place has become my looked forward to evening playground






and you guys have been very tolerant playmates

thank you, Dawg


----------



## Elsie (Aug 17, 2018)

When I hear myself talking to my self, it's not me talking, it's the split personality part of me that thinks it's smarter than me.  I just wish it would keep its thoughts to itself.


----------



## Elsie (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm reminded:  When I was in my early teens and watching a movie at a movie theater with some friends I'd blurt out what I thought would the next words said by a character on the movie screen.  I was so often correct that my friends ended up telling me to shut up. lol   As an adult while taking care of my 8 year old grandson here & watching a T V show with him, I did the same thing, which amazed him at first, until I automatically did it so often it frustrated him and he said, "Grandma, stop it!"  lol

Now I just do it here all by myself while watching T V or a DVD movie with no one to hear how psychic I am.


----------



## Catlady (Sep 3, 2018)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I've lived by myself for a while now. I had three cats. But one by one, they went. When Fuzzybuddy passed, I was going to get another cat, or 2. But then, my health isn't that great. I'm 71.  I can't be lugging 25 lb. bags of litter a round. I'm getting hard of hearing-the TV is super loud. Should I subject an animal to that? So I decided not to get a pet. And then I started to talk to my self-a lot. Do you talk to yourself?



Thank you for being so considerate and worry about the welfare of a future animal.  I am a big cat lover myself and worry about what will happen to mine.  Hopefully my daughter will still be around and has not abandoned me like many do these days and figure out something.

I usually don't talk to myself, but sometimes I'm remembering something stupid I did or said in my past and mutter,  "You're such an IDIOT!"


----------



## Beth Ward (Sep 3, 2018)

I talk to myself a lot.  If I think of people who have wronged me, my mind goes crazy thinking of things I could have said to that person.  I am passive and let people walk all over me.  But I am getting cranky in my old age and do sling the mud back.  Eventually I know I will quit talking to myself, if I just keep being assertive.  A   # 1 BITCH.
.


----------



## Lara (Sep 5, 2018)

Beth Ward said:


> I talk to myself a lot.  If I think of people who have wronged me, my mind goes crazy thinking of things I could have said to that person.  I am passive and let people walk all over me.  But I am getting cranky in my old age and do sling the mud back.  Eventually I know I will quit talking to myself, if I just keep being assertive.  A   # 1 BITCH.


The way I look at it is this...those people who have wronged you are still winning because they are still eating up your precious time and energy, taking up space inside your heart and mind that you could be filling with something worthwhile that brings you joy. They are still robbing you of your peace. Don't give them that satisfaction. Just be glad you're not them. Pray for them even. But don't join them in being a "bitch" and "mud slinger". Rise above them. You're better than they are.

YES, I agree that you should be professionally assertive where you stand up for yourself in an effectively self-controlled way.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 5, 2018)

The odd time when I concentrate hard.


----------



## Elsie (Sep 5, 2018)

Sometimes (while in bed) I'll "tell" someone that they were a bully to me from childhood on up, stop and change my thoughts to  other things, get bored with it all and turn my mind to "Sleep, sleep, sleep......."  zzzzz


----------



## Falcon (Sep 5, 2018)

Sometimes  while reading a book,  I  try to guess what the first word  on the next page  will be  when I turn the page.

Many times I'm right.........and that  makes me feel  SO  smart !   Makes me feel so good.   LOL


----------



## Elsie (Sep 5, 2018)

Falcon, that reminds me of what I told here--or some other forum--how as a grade schooler when at a movie with friends I would blurt out what I thought the next actor to speak would say & because I was often correct, my friends finally told me to stop it. lol  I did the same while watching a video movie with my grandson & at first he was amazed, but after awhile he got tired of hearing me and said, "Grandma, stop it."   And I did.


----------



## oldman (Sep 8, 2018)

I talked to myself more when I worked than I do now, but I still do talk to myself while I am working on something.


----------



## toffee (Sep 11, 2018)

i can do it without thinking .. :stupid::stupid:


----------



## Trade (Sep 13, 2018)

Yes. 

Doesn't everybody?


----------



## DaveA (Sep 13, 2018)

I would if I could think of something worth saying?


----------



## Snowbound (Mar 10, 2019)

I do talk to myself!  What worries me though is that lately I find myself mumbling to myself at the store - trying to remember things I need to buy.  I often wonder, if anyone has heard me!  Crazy ole lady! LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 10, 2019)

Of course. I only worry when I have an argument.


----------



## AprilSun (Mar 10, 2019)

I talk to myself. I'll say something and the thought runs through my mind "At least I don't talk back". Then, I think, "Not yet anyway".  The day I start talking back to myself is when I should worry, I guess.


----------



## Old Dummy (Mar 10, 2019)

Yes, and I also talk to my cats all the time. They never answer me, aside from the obligatory "Meow," but if any human being ever heard me they'd send for the proverbial "Men in the White Coats."


----------



## Catlady (Mar 10, 2019)

Old Dummy said:


> Yes, and I also talk to my cats all the time. They never answer me, aside from the obligatory "Meow," but if any human being ever heard me they'd send for the proverbial "Men in the White Coats."



I talk to my cats ALL the time, but it's mostly compliments,  "You are soooo cute!"   They never return the compliment, though.


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 10, 2019)

i talk to myself quite often. So far not answering myself.


----------



## AprilSun (Mar 11, 2019)

PVC said:


> I talk to my cats ALL the time, but it's mostly compliments,  "You are soooo cute!"   They never return the compliment, though.



This reminds me of when I'm talking to myself. I'll be just talking away and look at my cat and she is giving me the funniest look. She looks like she thinking, "What's wrong with you woman? Have you lost your mind?" I can't help but to laugh at her.


----------



## Rainee (Mar 12, 2019)

Maybe in thoughts not talk out loud .. not got to that stage yet..


----------



## Falcon (Mar 12, 2019)

I'm  exactly  like  Rainee  on this  matter.  She said it  well.


----------



## Rainee (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi ya Falc.. We think alike.. nice to see you here.. xx


----------



## Old Dummy (Mar 12, 2019)

PVC said:


> I talk to my cats ALL the time, but it's mostly compliments,  "You are soooo cute!"   They never return the compliment, though.



I get into very deep, heady, philosophical discussions with my highly-intelligent cats. But then sometimes I get the noncommital "Meow" as a response and I wonder if they're even listening.

But they still keep the mouse population down to a dull roar -- so I'll let them slide for a while yet.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 14, 2019)

Yes, of course, I talk to myself, aloud. I yammer all day long. I live alone, so no one complains. I guess I like to talk to myself.


----------



## Ferocious (Mar 14, 2019)

The day I phone myself from my landline to my mobile phone, that's when I'll start to worry!   .............Won't I Ferry?    ...........Of course you will, Ferry!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2019)

Yes, all the time.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 5, 2019)

Yes. Nothing wrong with talking to yourself...it's simply thinking out loud.


----------



## norman (Apr 5, 2019)

I talk to my dog who looks at me and wags her tail and understands several words.  Her favorite word is truck, when I say truck she knows we are going to McDonalds for a hamburger.  She heads for the truck waiting for me to open the truck door, the words she does not like is,  bad dog, she won't leave until I pet her and say good dog.   Its funny, but true.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 5, 2019)

Only on days that end in y.


----------



## Ferocious (Apr 5, 2019)

I talk to myself all the time, it's a sort of rehearsal of what I'm going to say to you when I come on here, problem is though, when I get here I've forgotten what I was going to talk about, so, I go away and have another chinwag with myself. I thought that everyone did this......


----------



## Mollypops (Apr 5, 2019)

I live alone so most certainly I talk to myself.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 5, 2019)

Yes I talk to myself but I don't ever argue even when I call myself for doing something stupid.


----------



## Catlady (Apr 5, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Yes I talk to myself but I don't ever argue even when I call myself for doing something stupid.



I am my worst critic, and I have plenty.  When I do or remember having done something stupid I think and sometimes even mutter aloud,  "You're such an idiot!"  Hey, at least I'm honest.  layful:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 24, 2019)

I mumble to myself a bit but more often I talk to my dog...waiting for her to talk back to me...


----------



## 911 (Jul 24, 2019)

Since my wife has been away, I have been talking to myself, answering myself and even singing to myself. Personally, I think I have a pretty good singing voice, which I never noticed before. I like singing in the shower.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 24, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I mumble to myself a bit but more often I talk to my dog...waiting for her to talk back to me...



Of course ...


----------



## toffee (Jul 24, 2019)

yes I do only indoors == and I say yes go get another cat not a kitten but one a year old trained - keep it in for a week then let it out =you will find u will start talking to the cat as well like me -I have 4 of them lol.. and as for the tv get a hearing aid for when u watch tv .. they make great company as u well know - so please consider about a pet '


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 24, 2019)

norman said:


> I talk to my dog who looks at me and wags her tail and understands several words.  Her favorite word is truck, when I say truck she knows we are going to McDonalds for a hamburger.  She heads for the truck waiting for me to open the truck door, the words she does not like is,  bad dog, she won't leave until I pet her and say good dog.   Its funny, but true.



Me too. Mien at times reacts to what I'm saying. Hubby,not so much, lol. Of course he is always reading or fiddling. But we talk too so alls well.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 24, 2019)

Yep. But now I start off by way " Alexa..... ". Then I can claim I am asking her something


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 24, 2019)

yeah and i hate people interrupting when i am as well


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 25, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> No. I'm way too shy.


i wish id thought of that answer.
being too shy to talk to oneself is an interesting idea.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 25, 2019)

ONly when I want an intelligent answer...


----------



## ronaldj (Jul 25, 2019)

all the time, but I also want a good conversation and a right answer.


----------



## charry (Jul 25, 2019)

Always ,,!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

Yes..even in a room full of people..


----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 26, 2019)

Pets (at least mammals) usually have a working vocabulary of several dozen words; mine certainly know "out," "treats," "no," "food," and "good boy/girl," so when I verbally interact with them, it's not talking to myself.  All or most of us also run an internal dialogue of sorts pretty constantly, which even if not spoken aloud is self-talk...


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 29, 2019)

I have this hanging on my wall !


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 29, 2019)

I have to be honest. Those of us who pray might be talking to ourselves sometimes. I got a feeling He is sick of hearing my petitions so just puts me on hold.


----------



## Lc jones (Jul 29, 2019)

Yes and I enjoy the company!


----------



## kevros (Jul 31, 2019)

I talk to myself all the time. I used to write a lot but now I talk to my Dictaphone for at least an hour every day. The most enjoyment, however, comes from singing to myself.


----------



## Kit Kat (Jul 31, 2019)

Oh yes indeed I talk to myself and I live with my husband and two daughters are still living in the house.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 31, 2019)

kit kat you are the new youngest on our forum. Congratulations. 50 wow. I used to be 50 once.


----------



## Lara (Aug 1, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> I have to be honest. Those of us who pray might be talking to ourselves sometimes. I got a feeling He is sick of hearing my petitions so just puts me on hold.


"His eye is on the sparrow"...He hears even the tiniest prayerful petitions. Sometimes He answers "No" because only He knows what is best for us. Sometimes He answers "Wait" for His perfect timing. Just trust and listen.


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 2, 2019)

*Talking to yourself? Ha! 

This fella takes it to another level...*


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 2, 2019)

I don't talk to myself, but heard my grandfather used to say there's nothing wrong with talking to yourself, it's only when you start answering that you need to worry


----------

